# Model House by Nairbcon (BBW (Mult), Eating, Imagery, Relationships, ~SWG )



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

_BBW (Mult), Eating, Imagery, Relationships, ~SWG_ &#8211;two high school chums travel different roads before reconverging

*Model House
By nairbcon
(This story is a revised version of an earlier commissioned story penned by Ghostly Spectre, and found here .)*​
*Prologue*

Julia and Linda were childhood neighbors. They grew up like sisters, frequently together and always supportive of one another. But Julia grew to be naturally lanky and tall while Linda tended to chubbiness and was only 5’6” in high school. Julia enjoyed classical dance, even in advanced forms, and with calisthenics developed visible but modest abs on her gaunt body. Linda on the other hand could dance socially but was prone to linger around the refreshments table rather than pursue activity on the floor. 

Julia had a naturally thin physique, doing little to maintain her figure, learning early that she could get away with eating what she chose and not exercising. Linda ’s figure on the other hand remained chunkier despite being fairly active due to her slower metabolism and modestly healthy appetite. Both girls simply accepted that their sizes were simply what fate had dealt them. 

Linda in high school let Julia toughen her by teasing her about her weight, which at that point was only mildly larger than average, so that the critical comments of others would bounce off. The technique worked, but also reinforced the fat girl stereotype for them both. Linda for her size became quite athletic, loving to work out and exercise; even though she was overweight she was extremely healthy. Julia reveled in being able to indulge herself without a regular exercise regimen. 

Julia, with an eye for fashion, strove to master cosmetics and clothing. She encouraged her friend to dress stylishly, but Linda felt she couldn’t compete in Julia’s league and really preferred living her life out of the limelight. Julia constantly dressed in the tightest most form fitting clothes to always show off her flawless figure. Linda was not sure if Julia even owned a shirt that covered her whole stomach.

For college the two girls went to different schools and their careers took different paths, Julia entered a few beauty contests and quickly found that her rail thin torso and large upper body made her an ideal model. Linda worked part time in a bookstore and garnered great grades with no thought of becoming glamorous. Linda occasionally reached out to Julia to see how she was doing but this became less often with time. This was because Julia would tell her about all of the great things that she was doing while Linda never had any stories of her own.

By the age of 22 both had graduated. Still thin as a rail Julia was under contract to an agency and had three magazine covers to her credit plus money in the bank. Still based in her Midwestern hometown she was being sent to various cities 1-2 weekends per month, each shot worth around $3000. 

Julia, gifted with a great metabolism, still had never experienced a weight problem as do most supermodels. She tended to eat whatever she felt like, which concerned her handlers. At their encouragement she learned to smoke “just as a substitute for over eating. All career models need it as a back-up” she was told. Julia had always been a social smoker so 1-2 cigarettes a day was easy for her when on assignment. It made the agency happy and she tried not to inhale much.

Chunky Linda by contrast was living at home with a librarian’s degree in a down economy where no one was hiring. She was making $10 an hour as a clerk. Julia felt sorry for Linda but both felt there was nothing to be done. It was all just heredity. Julia with her fast metabolism had it all while Linda with her slower one was just stuck. 

As Julia’s career blossomed so did her own conviction that she wasn’t like other people &#8211; especially when it came to weight. She knew she had always been able to eat twice as much as Linda and not gain an ounce. 

Since Linda really did try to watch her calories this was true &#8211; but it didn’t make Julia as pound resistant as the two girls believed. This conviction was to be tested when her agency gave her a “big break” &#8211; participation in a new cable television reality program for $5000 per episode. It meant moving to California, but she could hardly refuse. She bade Linda good bye and hopped aboard the plane.


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter One* 

The idea for ”Model House” originated during a brainstorming session at the studio that lasted until 3:00 am. Hundreds of ideas had been tossed out, but the so called creative team had yet to come up with something that pleased the network president. 

Finally, as happens in television, an idea was settled on because of its lack of originality &#8211; another reality show about modeling. A spacious house near the ocean would house the most beautiful women who were aspiring to be models. They would compete with each other for modeling gigs, act catty, and in general provide great vapid entertainment for a shallow nation.

The “Model House” stood proud and tall alongside the beautiful southern California beach in Malibu. The girls were depicted after the pattern of “Designing Women,” lounging around on endless plush sofas framed by palm trees, living in a veritable tropical paradise.

The first couple of shows introduced each model. Then a real test came when the first competitive contract walked through the front door. The nation’s biggest electric car company wanted to do a shoot, and they’d only be picking one girl for the job.

Of the dozen-odd women in the Model House, Tara, Cara, and Julia were the three leading contenders. 

Tara had a cute button face and a shock of curly, beautiful red hair, but she was a tad short and her figure &#8211; though trim &#8211; was nothing to write home about. 

Cara was a blonde who had a long legs and a perfect hourglass, but her face was just a tad long and her eyes were spaced a little too far apart.

Julia, however, had no immediately perceptible imperfections. She had a mane of wavy, black hair that cascaded down her shoulders and contrasted perfectly with her just slightly bronzed skin. She had a diamond shaped face, and an impossibly thin frame that still somehow supported an impressive C cup bust and a small but rounded butt. 

When Julia was off camera, Cara, Tara, and the other women of the Model House, following the script, would frequently allege that she must have had work done, or at the very least she had an eating disorder. This reflected their real life perceptions, which Julia knew were totally fabricated. She correctly protested that she could and did eat anything she chose due to her naturally high metabolism.

Julia demanded that the truth be written into the script and Abner Wykle, the show’s asst. director, concurred. He knew it would engender controversy and boost ratings. So, when it was her turn to be on Julia always insisted she was a natural beauty, gifted by genetics with a perfect figure and a fast metabolism that allowed her to maintain it effortlessly. 

The fact was that, although Julia was willing to shade the truth and even lie at the drop of a hat to get what she wanted in this case she said nothing but the truth. The car company’s vice president was impressed by Julia’s passion as well as her body and she landed the gig. 

To the mortification of Tara and Cara Julia was driven out to the desert for an entire day where she draped her beautiful body over the cars and collected a $10,000 bonus. When she returned to the Model House, she was beaming with pride. At supper Tara and Cara refused to eat a thing, hoping they could try to starve themselves into becoming thinner to compete with Julia.

“You two should just give up right now,” Julia glowed triumphantly as she strutted into the living room. Remembering her discussions with Linda she looked at Tara and Cara lying limply on the sofa, nervously chewing on their fingers and dreaming of food. “You’ll never compete with my amazing good looks. And you don’t have the willpower to diet to my size either. It doesn’t come with dieting. ”

“You just wait,” Tara said. “You won’t beat us every time.”

“Oh?” Julia said, her ears perking up. “I could beat you two any day of the week. With one hand tied behind my back. In fact…I could beat you two without having to diet at all. My metabolism could take you both on.” 

With that Julia snapped her fingers, her entitled way of summoning one of the servants working in the model house. Maxwell immediately came over. 

“Max, bring me a double patty cheeseburger. With fries and a malt if it’s available”

“Very good Miss,” Max said, and quickly disappeared to the kitchen. Soon the enticing sounds of sizzling and the scent of cooking food began to emanate from the kitchen.

“You’re insane,” Cara said. “How can you really hope to maintain your figure if you gorge on junk food?”

“Besides, we’re trying our best to diet over here,” Tara added. “It’s not fair to eat like that right in front of us.”

“Oh, no?” Julia replied with a loud laugh. When the burger arrived, Julia asked Max for a cheesecake for dessert. When Max said it would have to be sent out for Julia settled for some cookies &#8211; but told him she wanted it with the same supper the next day.

She moaned with ecstasy as the cameras rolled while eating her burger and fries, licking her fingers clean while Tara and Cara meekly looked on with envy. 

The next evening Julia repeated the performance. When she had finished off a huge slice of the succulently moist cheesecake, she strutted around in her tube top, showing off her tummy bulge. “Look at my &#8216;food baby,’ girls. That’s all the evidence you’ll ever see that I indulged this evening. And I’ll finish the rest of this cheesecake off within two days.” 

Tara and Cara could do nothing but salivate with jealousy. At the end of the week, with the cheesecake gone and two more high calories suppers packed away they were fuming. During all of this of course the “Model House” camera were still rolling despite the lack of formal scripting and Abner Wykle was watching. 

On Friday one of the producers stopped by the set and, briefed by Wykle, congratulated Julia on her gig and on her exciting, sure to be ratings-boosting, tiff with the other models.

“Hey, hadn’t thought about that,” Julia responded somewhat arrogantly. “”My metabolism may help this program build audience share. I’ll be happy to do whatever you want, and I’ll give condolences to my rivals.”

Buoyed up by praise from the network and her own insatiable pride and appetite, Julia followed through on her pledge whenever she could. On screen she began ordering the chef to prepare every unhealthy and fattening food imaginable: éclairs, donuts, waffles, fried chicken, onion rings, pizza, and more. Much of this was scripted by Abner Wykle but Julia frequently threw in an ad libbed addition to annoy Cara and Tara because of their earlier false rumor mongering.


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter Two*

For several weeks, during which the other models and the audience at home looked on in amazement, Julia gorged herself on the richest foods and suffered no consequences. When the next round of modeling gigs made their way into the model house, Julia still snagged the majority of them. Sometimes, shed even snap up a job while slurping down a sundae or some other delicious, fattening confection.

Eventually, however, calories have a way of adding up, even when pitted against the best metabolisms. And Julias, while remarkably fast, was no exception to this rule.

Three months later, as Julia was getting ready for the newest modeling gig she was shocked when she tried on the clothes for the shoot to find that she had a small tummy bulge. When she sucked it in her stomach looked normal, but she had never had to suck in her stomach before so this was new to her. 

Julia should have been alarmed, but she wasnt. She figured that she was still bloated from the previous evenings meal and thought that her stomach would be back to normal in no time. Her breasts, Julias pride and joy, filled out her bra a bit more than usual, creating an eye popping effect on her cleavage  so it wasnt all bad, she rationalized. While she was shooting she made sure to suck her stomach in to make sure that not the slightest imperfection was evident

Julia didnt bother stepping on a scale, refusing to acknowledge she had gained any weight. To herself she was still the skinny 105lb model that she had always been. . She received countless compliments from the photographer about how perfect she looked and how he would love to work with her on other modeling campaigns.

When she returned to the Model House she was beaming from all of the compliments that she had received. To celebrate, she decided that she needed a treat. She loved pizza and decided to have her favorite delivered. The other models looked on as she laid on the couch eating half a large pizza by herself while making sounds and comments about how delicious the pizza was. 

As she lay on the couch with her stomach distended she looked at Cara and Tara and asked if they wished they could eat like her and still win all of the modeling jobs. Both of them, totally pissed, stormed out of the room as they could not believe what they had just seen.

Julia had always tended to be a bit lazy but now in the model house she was being extremely lazy. She would do nothing but sleep, lie on the couch and then go into the backyard to lie in the sun. The audience loved how she would sit in the workout room eating donuts as the other models exercised, then telling them all that they would never have her perfect figure. 

None of the producers interfered  she was the character the audience loved to hate, and they knew nothing could draw ratings like that. Well, nothing except the characters inevitable downfall Abner Wykle realized, but that part he and his associates kept to themselves as they speculated how far things would go.

As the weeks progressed Julia began noticing that her clothes were not fitting the way that they used to as her weight crept up. One morning she was getting ready for a new modeling gig where she had to wear tight leather trousers and a half shirt and realization dawned. 

Looking at herself in the mirror she noticed that even when she was sucking her stomach in there was the slightest of stomach bulges. This she was not happy about at all. At the shoot she was able to give the appearance of having a flat toned stomach by sucking her stomach in and arching her back. At one point in the shoot Julia had to ask for a break because she could no longer suck her stomach in because of how hard she was clenching her muscles. During the shoot the photographer complimented Julia on her figure but with his trained eye he could see that she was not as firm as she had been.


Being on camera every day all day was always hard and becoming harder, Julia found she was now constantly having to suck in her stomach whenever she would do anything in the around the house. The only time that she could relax was when she was in her room or the bathroom. 

Julias clothes were also not helping the situation. As she had always had a flawless figure everything that she owned was a half shirt or tight fitting with no room for bulges. Tara, who had now become Julias biggest competition in the house, had started to notice that Julia was always trying to hide in her room; when she did walk around the house she would always carry a bag or something to hide behind. She wondered could Miss Perfect finally be putting on weight? 

Tara could swear that Julia must have put on weight but she could never get a clear look at her. One morning when Julia was grabbing a drink from the refrigerator she could definitely see the smallest of rolls poking out from under her shirt. She was so excited that she ran to tell Cara the good news. 

Julia could feel all of the eyes on her all of the time, she was constantly worried that she would be found out and everyone would know that she had developed a small roll. She knew that she needed some new clothes that would help hide her bloated stomach until her metabolism could work it off. This was becoming a problem, so she decided it was time for a shopping trip.

At the Mall she immediately went to her favorite store Express. She loved it there because they had the hottest and newest clothes and all of the sexiest people shopped there. As she walked around the store she grabbed a few sexy outfits, ones that would play up her amazing breasts while hiding her stomach. 

With her new wardrobe she was able to hide her imperfections while at the house but it was not helping in the studio. The photographers had started to notice the discomfort on Julias face during shoots. In addition Tara and Cara were now able to land some of the smaller gig opportunities. Julia was determined as ever not to let the next one slip away. It was a line of major designer sunglasses, and when the time came they went with Julia. 

The weeks continued to progress and Julia was less able to hide all evidence of the consequences of her daily binges. Her face was starting to get puffy enough for the agency to notice, and the curves of her body were expanding noticeably  at least to someone in the industry with a keen eye. Yet when it came to the latest modeling campaign Julia once again won to the dismay of Tara and Cara. 

Then came a photo shoot where she was required to wear a string bikini for a line of Venus swimwear. Initially she was excited because of course she expected to look amazing in it. But then reality struck. While in the dressing room posing for the mirror to practice her looks she noticed that even while she was sucking in her stomach that a role was still evident. Even with all of the arching and angling that she was doing, she could not make the roll go away. 

Nervously she left the dressing room to the site of the shoot. During the shoot the photographer did not compliment Julia at all. Actually in his mind he was thinking about how she could possibly have let herself gain so much weight. But since he knew that the client wanted Julia he finished the shoot. 

While looking at the pics he knew that he could not send them over to client with the stomach bulge that Julia had. With the help of Photoshop he made the imperfections disappear. 

Julia was nervous about how the pictures were going to turn out. She knew that she should not have gorged herself at breakfast before this important shoot. When she met with the photographer she was shocked how perfect her body looked, there was not a bulge or anything, her big breakfast had melted away! She was so relieved but of course wasnt told what the photographer had done. .

When Julia arrived back at the Model House with the altered photos in hand, she believed that the photos reflected how she really looked and felt invincible. Tara and Cara had eaten nothing but grapefruit and almonds for weeks and had run two miles on the beach everyday at dawn, and they were shocked how amazing her photos looked. Julia had been wearing sweats and baggy clothes for weeks and they were sure that she must have put on some weight. After seeing the photos they could not believe how flawless her body still looked.

To celebrate her triumph, she decided that it was time for her favorite pizza. She decided that today she was going to see if she could break her record of half a pizza because she deserved it and her body could easily burn off the calories. When the pizza arrived it filled the house with amazing aroma meat lovers pizza, she was so excited to dig in. 

To my reign as Queen of the Model House, she said in a mockery of a toast as she lay down on the couch to start her feast. As she got to the halfway point of the pizza she was starting to get full and could feel her belly pressing against the fabric of her clothes but she was determined to beat her record. When she finished the half pizza plus one slice she felt exhausted and bloated, she used the pizza box to hide her belly as she snuck into her room to sleep off her amazing feast. 

Julia continued to win modeling job after modeling job. Luckily for her they were not bathing suit or lingerie jobs so she was able to hide her growing stomach bulge. On her last modeling job it took all her might for her to fasten the size 1 jeans, fortunately she was able to hide how they looked with a long top. 

Julia knew she was in trouble as it was getting harder and harder for her to hide her growing stomach. She was not happy; she decided that she needed to do something about the situation. Sitting in her room trying to think of a strategy to lose weight. She had never exercised and the shows producers loved the way that she was eating and torturing the other models. 

Given this scenario she figured that there was only one thing that she could do. Julia ramped up the pace on her smoking habit, doing a half-pack per day. She had been smoking 1-2 cigarettes a day so she was almost going to have to force herself to smoke more.

During the next three weeks Julia slowly increased how much she was smoking. At first it was hard but now she actually enjoying how smoking made her feel after she ate. It felt like it helped settle her stomach after particularly big meals. Also she was noticing that all of her clothes were starting to get easier and easier to put on and she had only mildly reduced how much she was eating. 

After a couple of weeks, she was once again parading around the house in her tiniest clothes. Even though she was constantly sucking in her stomach she loved how the other girls would just stare at her wondering where all of the calories were going. 

About four weeks from when she started her diet to lose the extra pounds that she had gained since she had come to the house and Julia was amazed at what she saw. 

She was looking at herself in the mirror wearing that same string bikini that had given her problems weeks before. Now she was now once again the stunning slim model that she had always been. She still had a tiny bloat over her stomach but now when she held her stomach in it was completely flat. Julia was amazed that even though she lost weight, none if it was from her breasts. They looked amazing! 

Later that day Julia was wondering around the house snacking on some mini-donuts when she saw Tara and Cara sitting out by the pool and thought that it would be a great idea to mess with Tara. 

Hey Tara, how are you doing? Julia said with a slight sarcastic tone

I am just trying to relax said Tara as she looked back at Julia who was wearing a pair of leggings and a loose shirt. 

Julia sat near Tara, continuing to munch away on her donuts. 

I feel so fat today, I think all of this junk food is finally catching up to me Julia blurted out as she rubbed her belly while forcing it out a bit. 

Tara quickly turned her head to inspect every inch of Julia. 

Could it be true? Finally that bitch has put on weight. I knew it was just a matter of time, she thought to herself. 

How much have you gained? You look amazing from here? Tara said back, hoping to get as much information from Julia as she could.

Julia looked over with a devilish grin at Tara. 

You fool, you know I cant get fat she laughed as she took off her shirt, tightened her stomach and did a couple of modeling poses. She laid down on the recliner next to the pool lit up a cigarette and put her amazing body on display for everyone to see.

Tara was fuming. She couldnt believe it, Julias body was flawless. Where did all of the junk food go! 

Julia spent the rest of the day walking around the house with nothing but a bra and leggings on, constantly snacking on any fattening treat she could find.

After she was done messing with Tara it was now time for Julia to focus on the next modeling job and it was one that she really wanted. The job was for a local motorcycle shop and she was excited to show off her body in a tight pair of black leather pants with just a bra. There was no way to hide any imperfections. 

Once again she easily won the competition and given the modeling gig. He breasts looked incredible in the bra, the leather pants went over and buttoned easier than she expected. The confidence in her body showed in her pics. The photographer was amazed at how she looked and showered her with compliments throughout the shoot.

Once again she returned to the modeling house on an all-time high, it was once again time for her to do her pizza challenge. Heck she earned it, she won another competition and her body was back and better than ever. When the pizza was delivered this time she was determined to finish the whole large pizza. As she dug in, slice after slice disappeared in her stomach, she was still wearing the same clothes from the shoot and the latex leggings were starting to dig into her stomach. 

As she passed the halfway point in the box, Julia was shocked how easily she was able to do it. She did not have to struggle and she was actually still hungry. As she got to the last piece of pizza she could not believe how big her belly had gotten, the other models were just looking at her because she looked pregnant but she was determined to finish the whole thing. 

As the last slice entered her mouth the button from her now super tight pants and it flew across the room. The other models looked at her, some in disgust and some in envy as her belly proceeded to take up the room between the zippers. 

As she lay on the couch looking five months pregnant she asked a couple of the models for help getting up because she needed to sleep off this latest food binge. One her way to the room she stopped to show the models and the camera how big her belly was, telling them all how she was going to look perfect and thin in the morning.

After her latest pig out session the rating for the show were at an all time high, the viewers were loving Julia and how she was torturing the other models. For the next month there was not going to be any modeling gigs or photo shoots, during this time the producers wanted to get a ton of footage of Julia eating and lying around. So they asked if she could eat more on camera. Of course Julia said yes. Why not? She was back in top shape and her metabolism was indestructible.

During the first week the producer had the chefs work around the clock to make dishes that Julia would like but would also impress the audience. Day after day Julia would eat the fattening concoctions, she loved trying new dishes and driving all of the other models crazy. 

By the second week Tara and Cara noticed that Julia had stopped wearing her skimpy clothes and was once again wearing the baggy sweats covering up her constantly distended belly. They both tried to see what she looked like under her clothes because they could not believe with the constant stuffing that finally it had broken her metabolism. 

It was the first day of the fourth week and Julia was notified by the producers that the next wave of modeling work was going to start soon and she should get ready for it. 

She left the meeting with the producers and went back to her room. She put on her smallest bikini and started to practice all of her modeling poses. What she saw startled her. No matter how hard she sucked her stomach in she still had a belly. Furthermore her thighs were touching and her once solid butt was no longer toned. 

She hoped that her belly was bloating from the huge meal that she had eaten but in the back of her mind she knew better from her thighs and butt. Even though she was smoking close to a pack a day she could tell how the pounds were slowly creeping onto her body. She loved the way her boobs looked in the bikini but she knew that the photographers would not like the rest of her figure.


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter Three*

“Have you seen Julia’s ass lately?” Cara asked, in a voice loud enough that any cameraman in the Model House could hear it.

“I know, if it gets any bigger our sofa is going to start getting a squeak,” Tara complained in a similarly exaggerated tone of voice.

“Talking about me, are you?” Julia said as she stormed into the room. Her stomach, having become stretched by her habitual binge eating, was already grumbling.

“Oh no, we aren’t talking about you,” Cara said.

“Why would anybody be gossiping about your perfect figure?” Tara added, and the two burst into gales of giggles.

There was no denying it now &#8211; Julia had put on weight. She was now at about 115 lbs, maybe 120 lbs, but in her mind she was still the same 105 lb model that she was when she entered the house. 

“Every girl’s weight goes up and down, I am just bloated from the big lunch that I just ate,” Julia countered defensively.

“Seems like lately your weight has only been going up,” Tara shot back.

“You two jog every morning at dawn, how hard can it be? You just watch &#8211; I’ll get back to shape in no time. I’m not worried in the least,” Julia promised them. 

Today, though, she had awoken at the leisurely time of eleven in the morning &#8211; what use was there in running if the sun was already out? She’d get in shape, starting tomorrow, she rationalized.

“I’ll have some oatmeal cookies,” she mumbled to one of the waiters, figuring that her diet couldn’t start without her workout regimen. That would also begin tomorrow. Besides, if all she nibbled on was celery, how could she have the energy for a run?

Little did Julia know that the staff at the Model House was not rooting for her to succeed. Scripted or impromptu, the staff were tired of being the butt of complaints, tired of being blamed for supposedly “shrinking her clothes” or buying the wrong brand of leggings. The chefs similarly felt it was cruel to be cooking immense amounts of complex, rich foods for Julia while the rest of the girls subsisted on simple to make and healthy fruit and vegetable plates. 

Thus it was that the head chef decided if she was going to ask for cookies for breakfast, he’d give her cookies so good she wouldn’t be able to resist, thus helping thwart any effort to diet and in turn hastening her inevitable departure from the show.

He loaded up the batter with coconut shavings, caramel, and raisins. He also let a large jar of molasses slowly drain into the pot, and smiled as he imagined it sticking to her ribs. Before he shut the oven door, he permitted himself a small taste. It was the richest dessert he had ever created.

When Julia was presented with a plate of cookies, she initially planned to keep herself to just a few and then share the tempting fare with others. . But as soon as the first bite touched her lips, she knew she was going to eat the entire plate. They were chewy, rich, and delicious. 

Before Julia knew what she was doing, she was already shoving them into her mouth by the fistful, causing bits of oatmeal and crumbs to fly everywhere, including onto the shag sofa, into her hair, and onto her growing cleavage. The spectacle elicited more giggling from the other models, including Tara and Cara. Needless to say, no exercise happened that day.

The next day Julia set her watch, determined to get up and dawn and run with the others. She awoke feeling groggy and exhausted, as she was not used to waking up on anyone else’s schedule.

“Decided to join us?” Tara said when she saw Julia’s bleary face.

“Hope you can keep up,” Cara added as they stretched their lithe bodies and laced their running shoes. Julia had no running shoes, so she had to wear flip flops.

Cara and Tara started running at breakneck speed. They usually kept a brisk pace, but this day they needed to show off their athletic prowess to Julia. They both felt compelled to beat her at something, and they knew in this was a contest Julia could not possibly win.

Within just moments, Julia felt winded. As a smoker, her capacity just wasn’t what it needed to be to keep up. Her lungs burned and the jogging was causing her too-small panties to ride up on her. In addition, her C-cup bra could barely contain her expanded breasts, and every step caused them to threaten to bounce free. 

After only a few minutes, Julia sat down on the sand, her face flushed and her muscles burning. Desperate to feel relaxed, she pulled out a cigarette and started puffing. This only caused her lungs to burn even more.

When she looked off into the distance, she saw that Cara and Tara were far ahead of her, so far in fact that they looked like mere specks on the horizon. 

Feeling humiliated, Julia turned around and headed back to the Model House, still panting. When she arrived, all she could think about was how much all that running had whetted her appetite. She couldn’t resist ordering crepes, blintzes, and a parfait with extra whipped cream. She felt embarrassed and asked for the food to be delivered straight to her room.

As Julia lay on her bed, her face smeared with whipped cream and her big food baby gut hanging over her panties, she knew something had to be done. Since pretending the fat didn’t exist wasn’t going to work, and diet and exercise were too difficult to pull off, she decided to try a different tactic.

The next day, several mysterious brown boxes arrived at the front door of the Model House. Julia quickly took them into her room, hoping Tara and Cara didn’t get a chance to peek at the contents: spanx and girdles, the best shapewear to hide any unsightly bulges.

When the next big contract came around, Julia wore a billowy summer dress and her new gear. As long as she was careful how to breathe and didn’t bend too much, she could maintain the illusion that she was still a thin model. Her face was clearly more round that it was before, with chubbier cheeks and a slight double chin that formed when she smiled, and her arms had grown beefier, but most of her embarrassing new curves were effectively under wraps.

Cara and Tara’s jaws dropped when Julia was still able to snag the ad, which was for a new fragrance called “Victorious.” The name applied equally well to Julia’s state of mind when she returned to the Model House. Despite her lack of discipline, she had still managed to win. She celebrated with a cigarette and a pile of pancakes covered in blueberry syrup. She didn’t even bother trying to exercise and she slept until noon.

Tara was back at the house fuming she knew that Julia was hiding how big she had gotten under that summer dress. How did the customer not see that! But she knew that Julia would not be able to hide with the next big modeling gig, it was for local night club and they were requiring that models dress in tight form fitting clothes that Tara was convinced would dethrone Julia.

In the dressing room getting Julia inspected her body, she could not believe how big her stomach had become, when she sucked it in she looked ok but in the modeling world it was unacceptable. The photographer dropped off the dress that she was going to wear for the shoot and hiding behind the door she quickly grabbed the dress and closed the door. 

Looking at the dress she could see that there was no way that she was getting into it without her trusty shapewear. She grabbed her trusty spanx and started to pull it up over her continually expanding thighs, it was a lot harder than she remembered, once she got it up to her butt she had to take a break. Slightly out of breath she began to jump up and down to get her butt to squeeze into the tight material. 

After working so hard to get the spanx over her butt she was completely out of breath and needing a cigarette. Then came a knock at the door with the photographer wanting her to hurry up as the shoot was about to start. Out of breath and out of time Julia pulled with all of her might and was able to get the spanx up and over her belly. She quickly looked at herself in the mirror, her butt looked amazing! And her stomach nice and flat, she just hopped that the dress was going to fit. 

Putting on the dress she was shocked how easily slid on her, looking again at herself in the mirror and she could not believe it. She looked flawless, gone was the flabby butt and bloated gut. She looked as good as ever! Still a little red faced and needing a cigarette badly she exited the dressing room with a new found confidence.

Tara standing next to Cara on the set, could not wait to see Julia she knew that this was going to be end of her reign as the queen of the model house. As she saw Julia make her way towards the set she was giddy with excitement, she knew that Julia’s fall was going to be hard and fast. 

Julia was still was still a good distance away from the set and Tara could not make out how bad she looked yet. But Tara could not understand why client and the photographer were talking with her and neither of them with a look of disgust. Instead they were laughing and she could swear that the client was paying her compliments as she performed various modeling poses. What was going on? Did they not see how much weight she must have gained, Tara was beside herself. 

As Julia finally made her way to the set Tara could see why the client was so enamored with Julia, she was still flawless. Her tits looked incredible, the tight material of the dress was forcing them together and pushing the up to practically her chin. Her stomach was flat without even the slightest hint of a bulge and her butt looked firm and toned. How could this have happened? Why was she always wearing baggy clothes if her body was so flawless? 

As Julia approached the other girls on the set she could see by their faces that her trusty shapewear had worked, she still had her perfect model body. 

Once again Julia won the modeling competition and with it the photoshoot after. During the photoshoot she struggled to get into the poses that that photographer wanted her in as the spanx were restricting her movements. Because it was so hard for her to get into a lot of poses it was causing her to work extremely hard and with her body being so out of shape she needed multiple cigarette breaks to catch her breath and rest. When the shoot was finally done, the photographer not 100% happy with all of the breaks showed Julia the photos and she was over joyed with how she looked.

Heading back into the model house after the exhausting shoot Julia decided that she was just going to head straight to her room and take off all of the her shapewear and relax but was interrupted by Tara. 

“Hey Julia, aren’t you going to have your pizza tonight?” Tara blurted out, in a tone that pretty much summed up how she felt. Tara knew that she was defeated, Julia was genetically gifted and no amount of junk food was going to bring her down.

Julia still wearing the tight dress from the photoshoot thought briefly about skipping her pizza tradition as the dress felt like it was getting tighter and tighter on her body but she was so hungry and pizza sounded so good right now, plus the photoshoot had been a lot of work and she deserved a reward. Plus she figured that there were no modeling gigs coming up for a couple of days and she could go on a little diet. 

The pizza arrived and Julia quickly dug in, as the first piece hit her stomach she knew that she was in heaven. She loved every bit of the pizza, the cheese, the pepperoni, the sausage, everything! As the fourth piece went down her throat she started to realize how tight her dress was and she was starting to become uncomfortable. She was standing in the kitchen (as she dared not sit) having finished half of the pizza. She started to close the pizza box when Tara quickly jumped it.

“Julia, what are you doing?” she asked

“I am still stuffed from the huge lunch that I had and I am tired from the photoshoot, I am going to lay down and finish this off later” she explained as she went to put the left over pizza in the fridge.

“Why would you do that?” questioned Tara, feeling defeated. “Why don’t you just rub it in our faces again and finish the whole pizza like always”

Now the other models in the house were standing around the kitchen telling Julia similar things, that she was now the undisputed queen. Loving all of the encouragement Julia forgot about how tight her dress was and proceeded to eat slice after slice, which each bit her stomach pushing against the fabric more and more. 

By the last slice she was feeling out of breath, the shapewear was becoming more and restrictive. With each bit she had to force the food down her throat, she could see the faces of the other models encourage her to finish the last few bites. As the last bite hit her stomach and the other models clapping in approval and some in disbelief she did a quick modeling pose as to show that she was the queen and quickly discarded the box and ran to her room.

Inside her room she could not believe how tight her dress had become, even with the shapewear on she could see her gut forcing itself out. She struggled and struggled to get the dress off, it had gone on so easily she thought to herself how could it be so hard to get off now. Finally having the dress removed she sat on the bed out of breath, and exhausted. 

She looked at herself in the mirror feeling bloated and disgusting, she pulled down the spanx to reveal her belly and she could not believe how far it jutted out. Looking at herself in the mirror even when she sucked her stomach in she still had a full blown belly, if the other models could see her now they would probably laugh at her in disbelief. 

Not wanting to worry about it, she decided the best thing to do was to sleep it off because she knew she would be skinny again in the morning.

The next morning Julia awoke feeling much better than the night before but still full from the pizza. She wanted to get out of the house for the day and she laid out a nice outfit that would hide last night’s indulgence while she would still look sexy. Exiting out of the shower she dried herself off trying not to think about any new inches that had formed on her body. She knew that she was bloated from last night and it would go away shorty. 

Pulling on her spanx was difficult because she was getting used to the morning routine and she loved the way that she looked with them on. Once they were on she slid on her leggings which showed off her spanx improved butt and made her feel good. Then came the sweater, she pulled it on and gave herself a quick once over. The v cut in the top of the sweater made her boobs look amazing, but glancing further down she could see her spanx! 

What was going on? 

She looked down and the spanx could not hold her stomach in! It was still pushing out against her stylish sweater, what was she going to do? She could not go out like this. Nervously she grabbed for a couple of candy bars from her junk food drawer. Eating the candy bars she tried to figure out a solution, she could not go out like this, but she did not have any bigger clothes. 

Then it came to her, what if used the girdle and the spanx together. She grabbed the girdle from the dresser drawer, taking off her sweater she could see the extent of how far her stomach was not pushing out, it was huge. Pulling down her spanx showed that not much of last nights indulgence had gone away, instead she looked softer than ever. Her stomach seemed squishy to the touch, she could not even believe that it was her in the mirror.

Julia started putting the girdle on that she had purchased many pounds ago and she could not believe how far the two sides were from coming together. She could barely get the string to go through the holes let alone do up the straps, but she was determined, she could not let the other models see her like this. She pulled with all of her might on the strings and was able to do up one clasp and then the second until she got them all done. She was relieved and lite up a cigarette to reward herself for her hard work, after the cigarette was done she slipped the spanx over the girdle and slid her sweater back on. 

She examined herself in the mirror again and was overjoyed with what she saw. Beside her more evident double chin she looked fantastic. All of the pressure being put from the girdle and the spanx was causing her tits to be pushed up higher than ever, when she turned to the side her stomach looked flat and butt looked firm and round. She was so happy that she could not wait to show the rest of the house.

Tara just getting back from her morning run entered the house still thinking about the night before, not only did she lose to Julia in another challenge Julia body was continuing to show no signs of the high caloric meals that she was constantly eating. How was she supposed to compete with Julia perfect tits, flat stomach and round firm butt?

Julia wanting to rush out of her room to show the rest of the house her flawless body was finding the littlest tasks extremely difficult, pretty much anything that entailed her bending over or quick movements was out of the question. After she was finally dressed she exited her room.

“Hey Tara, just get back from your run?” Julia said as she slowly walked over to the kitchen. She instantly became very insecure, could Tara see her shapewear? Was she able to hide every bulge?

“Yeah some of have to work hard for what we have” Tara shot back scanning Julia’s body inch by inch to see if there was any extra weight on her body from last night. Looking at Julia’s legs as she walked nothing was flabby or out of place. She continued to look up and Julia’s butt looked fantastic, almost like it got better from last night. How could it be so firm and perky with how lazy Julia was? Julia stomach looked flat and thin like she could fit into her skinnies of jeans and her tits were out of this world. That was the only place that Tara could see any effects of Julia’s eating because they must have grown 2 sizes since they entered the house.

Seeing the look on Tara’s face was priceless! Feeling empowered as she must have fooled everyone Julia grabbed a box of donuts and started eating. After the fourth doughnut she had to stop as the pressure on her stomach was becoming unbearable, she continued to walk around the house showing her body for anyone to see. 

A few days later, Julia was roused from slumber by a producer, who let her know another client was at the Model House looking for someone for a new campaign. Julia put on her special gear and raced downstairs as fast as she could.

“Ah, hoping to see you here, Julia,” the man said as he eyed Tara and Cara. They smiled back at him in hoperful antivipation.

“I like you both very much, but I think Julia is my choice,” he finished.

“Of course, “I’d love to work with you,” Julia said, and shook the agent’s hand adding, “What did you say the campaign was again?”

“Our summer clothing line. I’m sure you’ll look great in the clothes,” he said with a wink. 

In Julia’s mind she pictured summer dresses loosely flowing around her body, it was going to be easy for her to hide any imperfections. She might not even need her shapewear. 

Having fooled the latest client Julia went back into her room which was freshly stocked with all of the fattening treats that she loved. Feeling like she was on top of the world she got out of all of her shapewear and started gorging all of the delicious treats. Pastry after pastry disappeared into her stomach, lying on her bed with her stomach distended from all of the food she drifted off thinking about how perfect she was going to look in all of the clothes.

The next day, Julia found herself in a tent on the beach with all of her shapewear on getting her makeup ready for the shoot. She was still nervous about the shoot and she had been sneakily eating candy bars as she was getting ready, she could feel the pressure started to build on her girdle and quickly lite up a cigarette to calm her nerves. 

The photographer stopped by her tent to drop off all of the clothes that she was going to have to model. They were not flowing dresses but rather form fitting athletic clothes. What was she going to do? Putting on the first item she was able to cleverly hide all of the shapewear and bulges, but she was not sure. 

She continued to grab candy bar after candy bar ignoring the increasing pressure. She gingerly walked to the set as the client and the photographer looked pleased with how she looked. Relieved she relaxed her stomach which caused even more pressure on her girdle. The girdle now straining under intense pressure as the photographer had her get into her first pose, he had her twist her torso and then a little more to get the perfect shot. Julia could now feel the intense pressure and instantly became scared. 

POP! With the final twist the girdle completely gave way and there was nothing to hold back Julia’s huge bloated gut. 

Julia started to cry as she heard the sound of the shutter of a camera. Soon, all the girls of the Model House were outside and were laughing and pointing. The episode had the highest ratings ever for the Model House &#8211; it was called “How the Mighty has Fallen.”


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter Four* 

Because of Julias prior successes, and her obvious responsibility for a large part of the progran's ratings, Julias Figure Troubles (the term she coined to describe her weight gain) did not result in her immediate expulsion from the Model House. She was, however, officially put on notice. She had a month to shape up, or else.

During the next weeks, though, Julia found that exercise and diet were even more arduous then they had had been before. With money in the bank and an appetite used to over-indulgence she now lacked desire. After just a few sit-ups, Julia was winded and in pain. She wasnt strong enough to do even a single push-up, and running made her feel like a flabby, sweaty mess.

Her dieting efforts fared just as poorly. During the day, she ordered small portions of fruit and vegetables to keep up the appearance of trying, but at midnight she snuck out to the kitchen to get fattening snacks. She carted off donuts, ice cream, and even candy bars up to her room to munch on.

The month passed before she knew it, and Julia soon found herself on a scale. The ominous number 141 was displayed, which meant she had gained nearly thirty pounds during the shows first year. Five of those during the month she was supposed to be trying to lose weight. 

During this time of shame, she had not landed a single modeling job. The producers ordered her to leave the Model House, and when Julia walked out onto the beach, dozens of cameras were trained on her. Each hoped to catch a new curve or a jiggle in her walk, to show just how much she had fallen.

With a heavy heart, she decided to head home, far away from California and its impossibly harsh standards. Her parents lived near Cincinnati. When she greeted them, they both expressed sympathy for how her adventure in reality TV had gone. 

By the time she arrived home she was already feeling better. Julia had lived so long in such a competitive environment that she had forgotten how fat other people besides her often were. On the plane ride over, she read an article stating the average American woman was now 163 pounds. She was still well below average!

The first thing Julia did when she got settled in her old room was to meet up with her old best friend. When Linda arrived to meet her at a coffee shop, Julia felt a surge of confidence. Linda had always been on the heavy side, and now it appeared that her weight might be near 200 pounds. Next to Linda, Julia thought, she was skinny as a rail. 

Julia enjoyed this perception, but wasnt secure in herself. Hearkening back to the insult fests of their high school days she used this perception in the cruelest of ways. 

Wow, I can see youve sure been packing it away, Julia said as her friend took a seat. Be careful with those chairs  they might break on you.

I see youre in a good mood, Linda said with a sigh. She was used to Julias tossing out mean spirited barbs, but since she didnt have many other friends she had always put up with, at times even encouraged, such perpetual abuse.

No, really, Julia continued, Youve become quite large.

Youre one to talk, Linda said. Didnt you just get kicked off a reality show because of your own weight gain?

But thats the best part, Julia said with a wide grin on her chubby cheeks. I did, but Im still so much thinner than you are. My puffy face is nothing compared to your fat mug. My tummy is tiny beside that big, beach ball sized gut youve got. Your boobs are bigger, but they are so large they are hanging down on the sides of your tummy.

Are you done? Linda asked. Julia smiled. She was never truly done. But the two friends enjoyed their reunion and Linda marveled as Julia for once easily out ate her.

Over the next few weeks, Julia continued to eat what she wanted, emboldened by the fact that she was still thinner than most other women. Still, living with her parents after being a star so recently felt restrictive, and she soon decided to go clubbing and try to find a boyfriend. She had to talk Linda into going with her, but of course her friend agreed in the end.

When Linda picked Julia up, she found her friend was still thin enough to wear designer clothes.

Im not even technically in the plus sized section  unlike yourself, Julia said as she strutted around in her outfit. 

My thick thighs and wobbly tummy can still be disguised with a bit of hard work. You, on the other hand, really are a lost cause. Just look at that fat ass, she said, giving it a playful pat.

Come on, Julia, ease up, ok? Linda complained. You know I have self esteem issues.

Fine, Julia curtly replied, and lit up a cigarette inside Lindas car.

Can you not smoke in here? Linda said, coughing it a little. Julia rolled down the window, but did not put it out.

When the arrived at the club, Julia made sure to stay as close to Linda as possible, hoping the contrast would lead everyone to perceive her as thin. Her clothing  a leather top with a short but billowy skirt  was form fitting enough to show off her impressive cleavage, but hid most of her other growing curves well enough in the low light.

The plan worked like a charm. Julia found herself a near-constant target of male attention. She didnt engage with any man directly  Julia, ego big as ever, preferred to wait until the best man possible presented himself.

Nothing exceptional happened that first night out, but this did not deter Julia. She and Linda repeated the effort for two more weeks. In between the two continued to socialize, watching movies and of course eating. Linda marveled at how Julia continued to pack away food at a rate she would never dare. 

The third week Julias patience was ultimately rewarded. A tall man in his late thirties danced his way towards her, wearing a black silk shirt and a pair of sunglasses Julia recognized from her modeling days. She knew that they had a list price of over $2000. This man was a keeper.

Hello, pretty one, Im Edwin, he said as soon as there was a break in the music. He had an exotic accent that Julia didnt quite recognize. 

Hi, Julia replied, inching away from him just slightly. She knew hed be more interested if he perceived there to be a thrill to the chase.

Do I know you? he asked.

No, but you might have seen my face on some advertisements for sunglasses, she said, batting her eyes.

Thats it. You were on TV recently. The Model House, right? he asked excitedly.

Julia replied by lowering her head with shame. If he knew her from her humiliating debacle on reality television, her chances of snagging him were nil.

I know its you, Julia, right? Edwin continued. I loved your character, you were my favorite.

Really? Julia asked, her face quickly rising.

Yes, I was so sad to see you go, Edwin continued. I hope this doesnt mean your modeling days are done.

Well, you never know, Julia said coyly, already feeling back on her game. The music resumed, and Edwin was forced to lean down and whisper into Julias ear to be heard.

I have some friends in the advertising business, I could help with that, Edwin said. But Id really love to get some shots for my private collection as well. Come back to my place and we can discuss this further. 

Julia felt a little nervous. She didnt know this guy, and what he was saying sounded almost too good to be true. Perhaps if she had some backup, shed be safer?

Only if my friend can come too, Julia stipulated through a whispered reply, and gestured to Linda. Edwin looked the heavy girl up and down, and turned back to Julia with a smile.

Of course. I have no trouble including her as well, in fact, Edwin said. Lets go.

Linda, were going, Julia shouted to Linda, who was shimmying with wanton abandon on the dance floor and getting very little male attention.

Going where?Linda replied. 

Were going with my new friend Edwin. He says he might have a modeling gig for me, Julia said.

At one on the morning? Linda asked.

No, not right at this minute. But eventually, Julia tried to explain. Just come on.

I dont know, Linda said. Why should I come with you? Does he have a contract for me, too?

Look, Julia said as she pulled her friend aside. This guy is loaded. He might just want to pay for the pictures himself. I just want a buddy for safety, ok? Just do it for me as a friend.

Linda raised an eyebrow, hinting that their friendship was so strained that playing the friend card might not cut it.

How many rich guys are in your social circle? Arent you still working in retail? Come on, this will be good for both of us, she promised, though she had no intention of helping her once the time came.

Oh, all right, Linda said reluctantly. But you owe me. No more jokes about my weight. 

You have my word, Julia said.

...lardass, she finished under her breath.

What did you say? Linda sputtered.

I said, you have my word, Linda, Julia lied.

Everything OK between you girls? Edwin asked as he walked over to them.

Just fine, Julia said with a smile. Lets get out of here.

Linda grimaced and tagged along. .


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter Five*

When the three of them exited the club, they were both pointed in the direction of a sleek, black limousine. A driver exited the vehicle, and Edwin let them climb in first. 

The journey took them a ways out of the city center, towards a posh area in the nearby hills. On the way, Edwin explained that. apart from the help, he lived alone in his mansion, having inherited it from family whom had recently passed away. He said he looked forward finally having some company.

The limo finally slowed to a stop in front of a massive gothic manor on a hill. This, apparently, was Edwins home. When the three stepped inside, they found themselves in the most luxurious home they had ever seen. 

This place puts the Model House to shame, Julia thought. 

Within a few minutes, Edwin was going through a binder of contacts with Julia, showing him different ad campaigns that he knew about around the country and the different agencies he knew would be running them. 

Linda eventually said she had to go, and Julia didnt mind, as she now felt comfortable that this guy was the real deal. Before she left, Edwin said he might have a job for her with his accounting staff and promised her double whatever her current salary was. She promised shed be back and Edwin had the limo take her home.

As soon as she was gone, Edwin started expressing interest in taking some pictures a private collection, and Julia didnt mind. She felt a thrill being in front of the camera again and loved the fact she wasnt too big to turn Edwins head. She spent the night with him, curled up against him in his impossibly soft bed, and felt as though shed hit the jackpot.

Edwin kept his word, and the next day Julia found herself on the phone with agents who were comfortable with glamour or plus sized models. When she wasnt on the phone or cuddling with Edwin, she was taking advantage of his fantastic staff, which put the folks at the Model House to shame. They had a made to order kitchen as well, but kept it stocked with a much wider variety of items. And this time there was no Tara or Cara to worry about.

French toast with ground sirloin, Julia ordered for her first breakfast. She looked at Edwin, wondering if hed disapprove or remind her that she was trying to resurrect her modeling career. He said nothing, merely simply gazed at her and affectionately stroked the side of her face.

The first shoot managed to play up her new, chubbier look. It was an apple cider company that superimposed her apple shaped cheeks over and actual apple, and called her the apple of my eye.

When she returned to the mansion after the shoot, she found that Linda was now working for Edwin as an accountant. The controller of his company, Jonathan Kyler, was her supervisor and Linda described him as being very kind and an able teacher.

He tells me not to worry about changing fields  he is confident that Ill be a good learner and he will be my mentor, she confided.

Confident of Linda being provided for and Edwins genuineness, Julia ordered up a luncheon meal of fried chicken, macaroni with cheese and a sundae, still trusting her metabolism to minimize the effects. 

Wow, Linda, she said smugly to her friend. I suppose you have someone to thank.

Yeah, you did come through for me, Linda admitted. Thanks.

It is pretty amazing, though, huh? I thought I was too big, but Ive still got it. Ive still got a body that can snap up a rich guy and land modeling gigs. Ive got the curves. You, on the other hand, dont have many curves, do you? Just one big ring of fat encircling your whole body.

Julia, please, Linda complained. You promised.

Please what? Come on, Linda, just look at that belly? Mine still vanishes when I suck it in. Yours looks like you forgot to give birth to a baby! she continued as if they were still playing toughening games in high sc hool.

Linda sighed, figuring that since she owed her job to Julias new beau, she had to play nice and take it. She was finding the work challenging and felt Jonathan Kyler, to whom she reported, was supportive of her efforts. He was single, handsome and decent. She only wished she had Julias magnetism and weighed 70 pounds less. Maybe she would stand a chance of something more with her new boss.

Hey,  Julia said later that afternoon to a servant right in front of Linda. Id like a plate of fried bananas, smothered in honey, with a vanilla milkshake to wash it down. 

The man merely nodded and then made his way to the kitchen. 

Thats the power of my high metabolism, Julia taunted her friend. You try to diet and youre a whale. I can eat whatever I want and Im still a supermodel!

Within weeks, Julia was once again a big success in the modeling world. Her ability to bounce back after her flameout on reality TV was spun as an asset, and her brand was once again marketing gold. Nearly every week, she found herself flying to some exotic locale.

In addition to her intake of rich, fattening confections at Edwins mansion, Julia also started to partake in the locale cuisine for wherever she was shooting. She partook in platters of sushi in Japan, boxes of chocolates in Belgium, wheels of cheese in France, and coconut milk soup in Thailand. 

Linda during this time saw little of Julia, but through she did come to know through Jonathan more of Edwins operations. She was part of one of five oversight teams, each watching a different subsidiary. Four she found had to do with plus size products, the others were industrial. 

Because she had a degree he placed her in charge of one of the teams with himself as coach, assuring her that they would be in contact daily. The teams basic role was to compile statistics and serve as a sounding board for proposals. Bonuses existed for adopted ideas and savings. As a supervisor who would be interacting with subsidiary officers he insisted that Linda upgrade her wardrobe to a professional level  allowing her to use company funds. 

Linda had immediately noted that she wasnt the only large woman on the staff. Most were plumpish and a number were far larger than her. She eventually remarked on this to Marge Keeler, a middle aged clerk who seemed to be happily married.

Its true, Margaret concurred. Being larger isnt required to work here but it seems to be the brand of eye candy the bosses prefer.

Linda pushed herself to do well and please Jonathan, encouraging her team members to do likewise. They developed camaraderie which earned hem the sobriquet of the joy team. Meanwhile she knew Julia was touring the globe and stuffing her pie hole. She couldnt help wonder where it would end. In a few years would Julia even outgrow first class seating? Linda shrugged. She was concentrating on her career more and Julia less and less.

Four months into this routine Jonathan called Linda into his office for a performance review.

He smiled. Dont be nervous. You have every reason to be proud of both yourself and your team. This is going to be a happy review. Out of seven projects for discussion since youve been here your team has come in first three times and was runner up in two others, That means you and your people are #1. Any thoughts on how this happened?

Linda swallowed hard. Well, I tried my best to use my library skills to research options in answered to the problems we were looking at. And of course I was paying attention to your coaching and looking outside the box. I guess it paid off.

Indeed. Jonathan continued. And as a result I think its time to level with you on some things. Have you wondered why Edwin was so willing to bring you aboard without as much as a resume?

He obviously had an eye for Julia. I figured I just got lucky for once, she said.

Only half true, Jonathan nodded. When he knew Julia was coming back to Ohio he was definitely determined to go after her  the meet-up at the club wasnt an accident. But the same operatives scouting her also informed us about you. You are just as capable as your friend but in a different sphere - and these results prove it. When Julia suggested including you it simply provided an opening he was already considering. You were limiting the potential of your training. 

But Im not a model type  Linda protested

No, but organizations have numerous types of personnel requirements, and as you may have observed filling them with people of size is a preference Edwin and I share. You have nothing to feel inadequate about and in fact I wonder why you let Julia tease you so pointedly. You are frankly better than that in my view. Jonathan asserted. But that is an issue for you to consider.

He paused and cleared his throat. Now, to the business at hand. It is my privilege to offer you a promotion to Administrative Team Coordinator, if you wish it.

Linda gasped. Wait a minute. That means that while Julia is performing Id be helping manage her career and that of everything else.

Very much so, Jonathan acknowledged. And there would likely be the opportunity for us to be traveling with one another outside of the confines of the office here. I hope you wouldnt find that offensive,

Is that a condition of the job? she asked.

Not at all. It can be totally professional or we can mix business and pleasure, but you are a very intelligent and attractive woman, so its your choice.

His smile conveyed a desire to perhaps carry things even further and she impulsively mustered the courage to test her opinion.

Well, apparently you like big girls, so why dont we start by trying dinner this evening? Linda stammered.

An excellent suggestion, Jonathan agreed.


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 17, 2013)

*Chapter Six*

As the relationship between Jonathan and Linda developed Julia continued her world travels oblivious to what was happening. It wasn’t long before her schedule of scarfing took its toll on her body. At first, Julia characteristically refused to admit how much her weight was going up. 

She constantly compared herself to Linda to help herself feel thin. She pretended that her difficulty pulling her pants up was someone else’s fault. She even berated one of Edwin’s staff for &#8216;shrinking’ her underwear - he secretly bought her some in a larger size and swapped them out.

Eventually, though, the weight gain became obvious enough that Julia could no longer try to ignore it. Julia found her belly had grown large enough that it stuck out even when she sucked in with all her might. With each step, it visibly quivered a little, and peeked out of every top she owned. Her thighs were rubbing together, and her butt was a bit more blubbery than it needed to be. She knew that even for a glamour or plus size model, there were limits. Truly large women had no on-camera jobs open to them in the modeling industry. 

To disguise her gain, Julia decided to start using her spanx shapewear and corsets again. When it came time for another shoot (a web site design firm), she was cinched so tight that her added weight was barely visible. Her chin was a bit more doubled, and her shoulders were a little rounder, of course, and her breasts were rounder, with longer and more luscious looking cleavage. If the client noticed, though, they didn’t say anything.

“I rocked it again,” Julia informed Edwin when she returned to his mansion.

“Congratulations, baby,” he replied, his hands already all over her juicy curves. “I missed you.”

“I missed you too,” Julia said, feeling more successful than ever. Her clients didn’t notice, her boyfriend certainly didn’t notice - she really could get away with anything, she thought. 

Her triumphs once again fueling her overconfidence, Julia neglected making any meaningful effort to cut back on the deluge of rich foods she was consuming. Linda by contrast redoubled her efforts to excel in her new job, along the way skipping meals and evenings filled with comfort foods. It wasn’t an attempt to lose weight, but her 200+ figure remained constant while Julia continued to gain. 

One night, as she lay in bed with Edwin, Julia felt a craving for sweets and used the phone to request a big bag of jelly beans. When it arrived, she didn’t even bother grabbing the candies, instead lifting the bag itself up to her lips and gulping them down by the mouthful. A few errant beans tumbled out of the sides and landed on the plush bedding or into the folds of the sheets. When Julia was finished with the bag, he climbed over her fleshy body and playfully rooted around for the lost beans and fed them to her one by one. She suckled on his finger after each morsel. 

For a few more blissful months, Julia gorged to her heart’s content and fooled the modeling world through her fat-hiding gear. Julia’s pride and joy - her fast metabolism - had to strain under the heavy caloric load at some point, and soon her weight had grown so much that even her corsets barely fit. Her big belly and large love handles and a creeping amount of back fat were stretching the limits of what shapewear could do. It was with a heavy heart that she finally asked Edwin to escort her to his personal gym.

“I work out for a few minutes every morning, before you wake up,” Edwin said. “So I’d be happy if you joined me and made that part of your routine as well. But don’t do it out of shame - you look beautiful to me.”

“Thanks,” Julia said, not sure if he was oblivious or just trying to be kind. When Edwin took her down to the basement exercise den, she felt confident she could try to get back into shape. 

However, as soon as she started on the treadmill, she felt tired and her legs refused to keep up the pace. She slid and nearly fell off twice. Edwin recommended she try another machine, but butterfly press would not fit her due to her increasingly massive breasts. He then suggested she try jumping rope, but she tripped, falling on her fat, squishy ass. Julia felt tears well up, but didn’t want to let Edwin see her cry. Instead she excused herself from the room, telling Edwin she just needed to go outside to smoke. 

Julia did start puffing, and as she burned through five cigarettes she realized that she wasn’t cut out for working out. She was clumsy at it, tired easily, and didn’t have the willpower or lung capacity to keep going through difficulty. This realization only made her feel anxious - and hungry. 

When she finished off the pack of smokes, she turned around and headed back into the mansion, ordering up a plate of waffles. She asked for fresh fruit to be placed on top instead of syrup, hoping that this small measure might make some difference with her waistline. She also started smoking more than three packs a day.

After a week of making many similar small concessions and keeping up her nicotine habit, Julia had managed to avoid gaining additional weight, and even lost a couple of pounds. When she stepped off the scale and announced her success, Edwin, the servants, and even Linda offered her congratulations. 

Julia’s appetite, though, was not about to give up without a fight. One night she decided to make smores. She used the entire box of crackers, an entire bag of marshmallows, and several bars of very expensive, highly concentrated chocolate. Her mouth was a smeared mess when she was finished and her stomach was suspended in a giant stretched globe. After that binge, her weight started to creep back up, until she was fatter than before.

An important modeling gig was in a few days, and she knew she couldn’t fit into the clothes she was supposed to wear. And she couldn’t request a change in wardrobe either - because the clothing line was the client. They didn’t make a bigger size than the one she was given to wear for the shoot. When she tested the corset, it made the outfit work, but just barely. There was no room for error and hardly any room for breathing.

Julia felt herself panic as soon as her plane landed. So she did was natural to her by now - she ate. Julia found the first fast food restaurant in the terminal and ordered two burgers and a double milkshake. The food was greasy and terrible compared to the heavenly cuisine she was used to at Edwin’s. It was even terrible compared to what they had cooked for her at the Model House. Yet she stuffed it down, tears flooding down her cheeks the entire time.

In the dressing room, she struggled valiantly to put on her corset, fighting against her already untenable new fat and her recently created food baby. She pulled the strings as tight as she could, but they refused to move. Finally, she twisted her body and pulled while sucking in, and the strings managed to move about a half an inch. She sighed with relief, and that was enough to cause the garment to rip in two. 

Julia ran out of the room in tears, her massive, distended, blubbery belly on display for all to see. It had a sunken belly button and soft love handles, and it hung over her underwear. Her soft, unbelievably large breasts jiggled madly as she ran, flopping out of their bra and onto the top of her round tummy. She didn’t bother to explain what was wrong to the client, she just charted the first plane back to Ohio on her own dime.

She greeted Edwin in tears, sobbing violently in his arms. 

“What’s wrong, my darling?” he asked innocently.

“I’m done as a model,” Julia finally admitted. “I keep gaining weight and now I’m too fat even for glamour and plus size. If I get much fatter I’ll be as big as Linda!”

“If you are so concerned, we can work together,” Edwin offered. “We can get you back into shape, I promise. But I should tell you your friend Linda isn’t someone you should be disparaging. She may be about to be engaged. ”

“No, I’m destined to fail,” Julia moaned. “I’m doomed. But what is this about Linda?”

“She been Jonathan’s Administrative Team Coordinator for nearly a year now and it appears she’s ready to coordinate his life &#8211; something that fellow has definitely needed,” Edwin confided. 

Julia made a point of seeing Linda the next day. She was greeted by a still stout but vibrantly confident woman in a business suit. She hugged Julia like a lost friend and took her to lunch, sharing with her how liberated she felt. She was in love and had a great job &#8211; and she credited Julia with making it all possible,

Julia, however, was initially depressed by Linda’s ecstasy. Whereas Linda now recognized that she was beautiful, Julia could not see herself that way and wasn’t able to see herself and Edwin as a couple, even though she suspected that was what he was hoping for. 

Over the next few weeks, Julia was inconsolable. She fell into a deep depression, and refused to try to work out or cut back on calories. In fact, she ate more than ever, keeping her belly in a constant state of distension. She didn’t bother trying to fit into designer clothes or wearing makeup anymore. She slept on Edwin’s sofa instead of his bed, telling him he deserved a beautiful girlfriend. 

“I can’t bear to see you like this,” Edwin said. “You’re a beautiful woman, Julia, even if you aren’t skinny anymore.”

“Nobody could ever think that,” Julia said into a pillow, refusing to face him.

“I think that,” Edwin countered.

“That’s sweet Edwin, but what am I supposed to believe and do, pretend you’re the only person on earth and so you feel that way? Too much of a coincidence. You’re just pitying me,” Julia sobbed.

“What if I wasn’t the only person on earth who felt that way about you?” Edwin asked cautiously.

“What do you mean?” Julia asked. Edwin’s only reply for a few minutes was a wide grin. Eventually, he revealed that he had been keeping disguised versions of the photos from their &#8216;private shoots’ on a website he built. On this site, each new bulge and curve was celebrated, not discouraged, and legions of comments from people all over the world extolled the virtues of Julia’s expanding body. 

“So...some people think I don’t need to pretend to be skinny to be hot?” Julia asked.

“Of course. You’re gorgeous. You’ve only become more gorgeous since you arrived,” Edwin assured her. “You said I deserve a beautiful girlfriend, and you’re right. I have one. But darling, you could give up those silly cylinders”

Julia paused. She knew her cigarettes were only a crutch used unsuccessfully to curb her appetite. She smiled and gave Edwin a passionate kiss, before taking his hand and leading him to their bedroom. 

From that point on, Julia started uploading videos of her binging and doing daily weigh-is, eventually becoming one of the most popular big girls on the Internet. Every part of Julia’s body, including her chubby cheeks and doughy chin, her round, widened shoulders, her husky and jiggly upper arms, her cantaloupe sized breasts, her large butt, and her massive, impossible to hide belly, was celebrated. And she and Edwin shook their heads a bit when Model House left the air &#8211; its ratings abysmal after departure of their only BBW member.

Julia finally learned that she didn’t need to change her habits or figure to be seen as lovely. One habit, though, she did change. The day the scale said Julia was heavier than Linda, all jokes at her friend’s expense ceased. Linda noticed, but she never said a word about it. She didn’t need to. She and her husband were sharing in the profits Julia helped generate. 

Both Edwin and Jonathan had what they wanted and were as content as their wives. Julia felt like a treasured trophy and he savored her indulgences; Jonathan had a BBW sweetheart less prone to indulgences but who felt she was his partner in every way.


----------



## zachi (Dec 18, 2013)

a very good story, well written :bow:

hope we can read more from you


----------



## nairbcon (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you very much! If anyone else has any input I would love to hear it.


----------

